# 2016 Snowboard Gear Preview



## Wiredsport

Ahhhhh January!

So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.

The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.

Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


----------



## jwelsh83

Already!?! Wow...anything for outerwear and bindings? Good looking line nonetheless...


----------



## Kink

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


Awesome one Wired!
Even though I'm not a big fan of NS these designs rock! Excited to see the new YES and Jones boards! :happy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Blunted nose & tail shapes are the new camber.


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow put some great work into their boards this year. They evolved ABT into a MUCH cleaner product. It is called Kush Control. Rather than using protruding base pads they are now using Urethane that is milled into the core on the base side, deck and it is also present on the sidewalls. The base is now flush so the result is clean and and really impressive in person.

The whole line gets this although the Urethane configuration varies from model to model. 

The whole line is also getting Carbon placements (again, configuration and placement varies by model).

The Carbon strips are apparent in the Chill:










The Urethane sidewall on the Merc:


----------



## ekb18c

Any binding previews?


----------



## Wiredsport

Arbor is 20 this year and they are celebrating with a new Camber profile.

It is full camber with what I think are probably best referred to as fenders (that raise the region surrounding the contact points at the edges only). Many models such as the very popular Coda and Westmark will have two profiles available. DOPE!

These two shots show the fenders (apologies that it is not 100% clear - the light has to be perfect to show it well)



















The Wasteland is a beauty:










New Camber Coda:










New Rocker Westy (obvious outline change as well).


----------



## ITBVolks

Arbor doing what Endeavor did with pulling the contact points up slightly.


----------



## Kink

ITBVolks said:


> Arbor doing what Endeavor did with pulling the contact points up slightly.


What's the purpose of it? Sounds similar to the TBT tech.
I love the new Westmark shape, I really do!

Which board is this? The shape is even more extreme.


----------



## ITBVolks

Takes and mellow's out the catchy edge response of camber.


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow dropped a new model which rests just below the Fuse in the lineup. It shares all of the high end features (cant, back, base, cup, strap, ratchets) with the exception of NASTY. Aimed at offering top performance at a new lower price point. 

NX2 GT looks awesome:










NX2:










New for 2016 Nexus model.


----------



## jwelsh83

Wiredsport said:


>


NICE!!! Better colorway than this years...


----------



## Wiredsport

Some eye candy from Slash:










...and Capita:


----------



## taco tuesday

ITBVolks said:


> Takes and mellow's out the catchy edge response of camber.


I assume the idea is to do this while also allowing the board to still hold a decent edge on hard pack or ice. I have an Echelon Orion from last year with 3d base. It is similar to tbt. It is a fun, poppy, playful deck on decent snow but ice....forget it. I took it out last week here on the east coast. We had a few warm days and then it got cold fast. I went down one run that was just ice, couldn't even traverse. I unstrapped, walked to my car and grabbed the billygoat. What a difference, that thing can actually carve on ice.


----------



## Wiredsport

jwelsh83 said:


> NICE!!! Better colorway than this years...


The Fuse looks great as well (although Hemingway does not look convinced )


----------



## Kevin137

Looks like lots of interesting stuff...

You may of read i lost a board last weekend, looking for something to replace it, not sure if this years of next but the board i lost was a brand new 2013 NS Evo 157 and want something much the same, i.e. same profile etc and same type of behaviour on the snow... 

Any suggestions...???


----------



## Bamfboardman

Kevin137 said:


> Looks like lots of interesting stuff...
> 
> You may of read i lost a board last weekend, looking for something to replace it, not sure if this years of next but the board i lost was a brand new 2013 NS Evo 157 and want something much the same, i.e. same profile etc and same type of behaviour on the snow...
> 
> Any suggestions...???


This is not the thread for that. Start a new one and just a pro tip, If you want something that rides the same as the Evo..... Get a new evo.


----------



## jwelsh83

Wiredsport said:


> jwelsh83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!! Better colorway than this years...
> 
> 
> 
> The Fuse looks great as well (although Hemingway does not look convinced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Lol. The NX2 GT looks great as well. I'm just still not sold on that hybrid toe strap...


----------



## Extazy

Wuzup with that hole in Capitas board?

Any photos of Union BIndings? did they do any changes to their Carbon Binding?


----------



## totalsiib

I have been checking everyday this website to see the new Jones 2016 boards. Sadly it is not working after only a couple of days 

http://www.jonessnowboards.com/Jones-Season-2015-2016.html?lang=ru


----------



## taco tuesday

Extazy said:


> Wuzup with that hole in Capitas board?


 Those look like the Capita/Spring Break/Corey Smith boards. Looks like it is probably to let the tail sink in powder kinda like a swallow tail.


----------



## Wiredsport

I will call this one, _release the hounds_










Rome has expanded the extremely popular Katana into two sizes and 3 color ways.










Gnu has a new model called the Freedom which offers full frontal accessibility (as well as backdoor access) with full sized standard ratchets:










The Salomon Quantum again looks badass and is _extremely_ lightweight:


----------



## Bamfboardman

Wiredsport said:


> I will call this one, _release the hounds_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome has expanded the extremely popular Katana into two sizes and 3 color ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnu has a new model called the Freedom which offers full frontal accessibility (as well as backdoor access) with full sized standard ratchets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Salomon Quantum again looks badass and is _extremely_ lightweight:


Why are you holding out on us man?!?! Give us the goods!!!!! :jumping1:


----------



## enjoy

Any idea if the Element will come in a cambered version as well? 



Wiredsport said:


> Arbor is 20 this year and they are celebrating with a new Camber profile.
> 
> It is full camber with what I think are probably best referred to as fenders (that raise the region surrounding the contact points at the edges only). Many models such as the very popular Coda and Westmark will have two profiles available. DOPE!
> 
> These two shots show the fenders (apologies that it is not 100% clear - the light has to be perfect to show it well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wasteland is a beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Camber Coda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Rocker Westy (obvious outline change as well).


----------



## Wiredsport

enjoy said:


> Any idea if the Element will come in a cambered version as well?


The Element is coming in the "Rocker System" only. The two primary profile categories are now "Rocker System" and "Camber System".


----------



## kdirt

Where's Lib Tech?


----------



## Wiredsport

kdirt said:


> Where's Lib Tech?


Manana, I have to get some work done .


----------



## jwelsh83

Still pretty bitter that Forum is dead...


----------



## Parkerross

union, capita and yes?


----------



## Kink

Wiredsport said:


> Manana, I have to get some work done .


Yes Snowboards also there? What sizes will the Katana be next year? I snagged this years for half price


----------



## enjoy

Ah, sucks to hear that. Do you know which models in particular besides the Coda and Westmark will be in camber?



Wiredsport said:


> The Element is coming in the "Rocker System" only. The two primary profile categories are now "Rocker System" and "Camber System".


----------



## F1EA

ITBVolks said:


> Arbor doing what Endeavor did with pulling the contact points up slightly.


Yep. Endeavor's been doing it for like 3 yrs.

Also Flow is putting in their new Urethane sidewalls, which Endeavor also had introduced this yr already.


----------



## Parkerross

Kink said:


> Yes Snowboards also there? What sizes will the Katana be next year? I snagged this years for half price


I found these on instgram, It would be nice to see better ones as well



















this yes looks crazy, I guess its called the 2020


----------



## ComaShell

Yes 2020 looks awesome! Also like the continuity with the '16 420 graphic.

Can't say the same about the Spring Break graphics though... But that one with the hole looks an interesting shape, I remember seeing an OG Spring Break board being ridden that was very similar in a video about Corey Smith. Signal had a similar concept in one of their ETT's, basically picked up snow and spewed it out behind the rider hahaha.

Zygote Twin looks tasty and the new Slash graphics are bloody brilliant!

Salomon Quantum bindings with the combination of (apparent?) carbon highback and Shadowfit confuses me...


----------



## PalmerFreak

Is the Flow NX2-GT still their stiffest binding? Is it available with the standard power strap instead of the hybrid strap?


----------



## koi

That NS Cobra and Arbor Wasteland are just sexy. I am in love with the Wasteland, dudes did a sick job with all the different woods/staining. 

What's that Capital with the hole, and the purpose of the hole?


----------



## The Chairman

Thanks once again for doing this Wiredsport! What a great opportunity for people to get a preview of some of the latest snowboard gear. I had someone ask me today if SIA was open to the public and I said "Just go to SBF and check out Wiredsport's 2016 Snowboard Gear Thread". Nice work.


----------



## d15

Is there any size changes to the Never Summer Cobra, Chairman or Heritage, etc?


I don't want a 155. I need a 156.


----------



## ridinbend

d15 said:


> I don't want a 155. I need a 156.



And there would be a noticeable difference in having one additional centimeter?


----------



## 24WERD

1cm is not going to make a difference


----------



## ek9max

Hoping endeavor makes all their boards channel compatible. 

Also hoping libtech makes a RCR board !


----------



## Kink

Parkerross said:


> I found these on instgram, It would be nice to see better ones as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this yes looks crazy, I guess its called the 2020



Another sneak preview off their Facebook. The 2020 looks sweet.


----------



## Nivek

The YES line looks fucking amazing. Holy damn they did a great job for '16.


----------



## SnowDragon

ek9max said:


> Hoping endeavor makes all their boards channel compatible.
> 
> Also hoping libtech makes a RCR board !


Why?

Rossignol's line is RCR and has magnetraction - and they're a hell of a lot cheaper too!
I'd go there.


----------



## Kink

GreyDragon said:


> Why?
> 
> Rossignol's line is RCR and has magnetraction - and they're a hell of a lot cheaper too!
> I'd go there.


B-b-but my core brands! :blahblah: /sarcasm


----------



## d15

ridinbend said:


> And there would be a noticeable difference in having one additional centimeter?





24WERD said:


> 1cm is not going to make a difference



I know for you two it won't matter.

For me, who doesn't take my sizing any money for granted, it does.


----------



## Nivek

d15 said:


> I know for you two it won't matter.
> 
> For me, who doesn't take my sizing any money for granted, it does.


You will not feel it. I could write over the 5 with a six and you would never know.


----------



## ComaShell

Kink said:


> Another sneak preview off their Facebook. The 2020 looks sweet.


Eagle Pass ftw :hairy:


----------



## 22140

yes catalog 2016 is out


----------



## Kink

jugeen said:


> yes catalog 2016 is out


Well spotted! 

The Typo sounds pretty sick, basically an upgraded Basic (pun intended). With the underbite tech this is a great board for smaller footed riders.

20/20 sounds like something I'd like to try out as well, interesting idea.

Not a big fan of the Greats and PYL graphics, I preferred the Clark Kelly / Hammerheadsharkfishthing designs.

I've taken the freedom to upload *Jones Catalogue 2015/2016* as well for people who are interested.

https://de.scribd.com/doc/252126150/Jones-Catalogue-2015-2016


----------



## timmytard

Kink said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> The Typo sounds pretty sick, basically an upgraded Basic (pun intended). With the underbite tech this is a great board for smaller footed riders.
> 
> 20/20 sounds like something I'd like to try out as well, interesting idea.
> 
> Not a big fan of the Greats and PYL graphics, I preferred the Clark Kelly / Hammerheadsharkfishthing designs.


That 2020 was at Baldface, but it had no graphics.

Apparently it's a twin pow board that floats like a much bigger board.


TT


----------



## Kink

timmytard said:


> That 2020 was at Baldface, but it had no graphics.
> 
> Apparently it's a twin pow board that floats like a much bigger board.
> 
> 
> TT


That's exactly what they claim it to be. Did you hear what it was like in practice?











Copy&Paste from my other post:
I've taken the freedom to upload Jones Catalogue 2015/2016 as well for people who are interested.

https://de.scribd.com/doc/252126150/...ogue-2015-2016

The Ultra Mountain Twin seems like a nice upgrade.


----------



## brettgo1

What's the Never Summer West in that pic? New board for next year?

Best, Brett


----------



## Wiredsport

STOKED!

A few more from the Capita camp:










And the new breed of sticks from Salomon:



















Flow has renamed the women's top of the line Isis to the Omni...and hopes that an international terrorist group named Omni will not appear this season.


----------



## Wiredsport

Two big changes at Flux this year. New ankle strap and new ratchets. This ankle strap looks like it might be soft rubber but is exactly the opposite. It is almost 100% flex free. The new ratchets are silk.


----------



## Wiredsport

Let's get weird. The 2016 Billy Goat pretty well deserves a thread of its own but this will have to do.


----------



## Wiredsport

The rest of the Gnu lineup/ The Riders Choice (the standard version) looks insane and the Space Case and CC are major graphics as well.


----------



## timmytard

Kink said:


> That's exactly what they claim it to be. Did you hear what it was like in practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy&Paste from my other post:
> I've taken the freedom to upload Jones Catalogue 2015/2016 as well for people who are interested.
> 
> https://de.scribd.com/doc/252126150/...ogue-2015-2016
> 
> The Ultra Mountain Twin seems like a nice upgrade.


That's what Jamie & Alex Warburton were saying.

I was only there for 4 days & it got snatched up by all the pro's.

No mortals got to ride it.

Alex Warburton is riding it in this video.

From 1:08-1:18 & from 1:40-1:47

Just from those 2 tiny little clips.

I can tell it's nimble as fuck, he's rippin' around.

He's ridin' it fakie too.
https://vimeo.com/
I'd say it prolly rides how they day it does.

But he did say it cost a lot to make.

They had to make a whole new kind of press.


TT


----------



## Demi9OD

Damn I knew there would be an Ultracraft solid this year. Maybe I should just abstain from reading about it so I don't have to drop an extra 4 hundo over a discount '14 wood 'craft.


----------



## mojo maestro

brettgo1 said:


> What's the Never Summer West in that pic? New board for next year?
> 
> Best, Brett


Replacement for the Heritage.


----------



## buggravy

Thanks for all the pics Wiredsport. Does NS have the Swift at the show? Throwing a request in for Union pics, particularly the Factory.


----------



## mojo maestro

What NS board is that with the diver doing battle with the giant cephalopod?


----------



## Wiredsport

mojo maestro said:


> What NS board is that with the diver doing battle with the giant cephalopod?


The black one is the Evo 4.0, the blue one is the Evo mini.


----------



## brettgo1

mojo maestro said:


> Replacement for the Heritage.


Nice! Any idea what the differences are between the West and Heritage?


----------



## mojo maestro

brettgo1 said:


> Nice! Any idea what the differences are between the West and Heritage?


Nope........


----------



## snowklinger

*I will begin a thread on the West in the next week.*



brettgo1 said:


> Nice! Any idea what the differences are between the West and Heritage?


I have one here. From what I can tell it is a Cobra with Ripsaw camber. I'm not super familiar with the Cobra so I'm going off memory. Basically this thing is mid-flexing (I have to get it on the hill), drawn out nose, spade tail, 1.5" setback. 

I have not got the official specs, so I'm curious as it looks like they have kept the Cobra in the lineup. This seems like a direct replacement to it. But again I didn't ride that board a ton (a lap or two), so this is just judging from looks.

It will ride nothing like a Heritage, which is a stiff directional twin.

*sorry Vince I will get it on the hill I keep getting pushed to work. Pretty soon they are all gonna be sorry they didn't give me a day off when I take 2 months. For the sake of getting out there I may even run out in the am tomorrow before work.

Huge leap forward in graphics this year. Really diggin the Elk here as an Evergreen guy.


----------



## SnowDragon

timmytard said:


> He's ridin' it fakie too.
> 
> TT


Can't be.
You were adamant in other threads that snowboarders don't ride fakie, that true twins are dumb, and Mervin knows all this. :happy:


----------



## Kink

timmytard said:


> That's what Jamie & Alex Warburton were saying.
> 
> I was only there for 4 days & it got snatched up by all the pro's.
> 
> No mortals got to ride it.
> 
> Alex Warburton is riding it in this video.
> 
> From 1:08-1:18 & from 1:40-1:47
> 
> Just from those 2 tiny little clips.
> 
> I can tell it's nimble as fuck, he's rippin' around.
> 
> He's ridin' it fakie too.
> https://vimeo.com/
> I'd say it prolly rides how they day it does.
> 
> But he did say it cost a lot to make.
> 
> They had to make a whole new kind of press.
> 
> 
> TT


Sounds like a luxury board for people who'll be getting a lot of powder but definitely worth the investment if you're a pow rat!

I'm excited to hear more about it!


----------



## taco tuesday

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get weird. The 2016 Billy Goat pretty well deserves a thread of its own but this will have to do.


Tell me more. Is there much changed from the past two years?


----------



## kdirt

Lib tech please?


----------



## kosmoz

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED!
> 
> 
> And the new breed of sticks from Salomon:


Salomon looks like shit, except craft and that red boad with a girl, what is that? Sabotage?


----------



## NYTSNOW

kosmoz said:


> Salomon looks like shit, except craft and that red boad with a girl, what is that? Sabotage?


really? their art direction has def improved 1000X


----------



## Wiredsport

Lib looks sick for 2016. Lots of throwback styling and off the wall shapes. Classic Lib.


----------



## Wiredsport




----------



## Bamfboardman

Kink said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> The Typo sounds pretty sick, basically an upgraded Basic (pun intended). With the underbite tech this is a great board for smaller footed riders.
> 
> 20/20 sounds like something I'd like to try out as well, interesting idea.
> 
> Not a big fan of the Greats and PYL graphics, I preferred the Clark Kelly / Hammerheadsharkfishthing designs.
> 
> I've taken the freedom to upload *Jones Catalogue 2015/2016* as well for people who are interested.
> 
> https://de.scribd.com/doc/252126150/Jones-Catalogue-2015-2016


Whoa what the fuck do you mean _You've_ taken the freedom to upload the jones catalog. Sorry but give credit where credit is due seeing as I posted it to the forum yesterday http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162977-2016-jones-boards.html. I also posted the Yes Catalog Yesterday. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162985-2016-yes-snowboards.html
Don't be a bitch and try and say you found them. I also have the 2016 now catalog and working on the 2016 Slash boards if anyone is interested.


----------



## SnowDragon

Bamfboardman said:


> Whoa what the fuck do you mean _You've_ taken the freedom to upload the jones catalog. Sorry but give credit where credit is due seeing as I posted it to the forum yesterday http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162977-2016-jones-boards.html. I also posted the Yes Catalog Yesterday. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162985-2016-yes-snowboards.html
> Don't be a bitch and try and say you found them. I also have the 2016 now catalog and working on the 2016 Slash boards if anyone is interested.


1. Calm down. Perhaps he didn't see your downloads in other threads. No need for name calling.
2. I would be interested in the Now catalogue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Demi9OD said:


> Damn I knew there would be an Ultracraft solid this year. Maybe I should just abstain from reading about it so I don't have to drop an extra 4 hundo over a discount '14 wood 'craft.


I'm really glad someone finally commented on that. Holy shit the thing looks bitchin'. I might have to get one.


----------



## snowklinger

whoa whoa whoa!!


----------



## Kink

Bamfboardman said:


> Whoa what the fuck do you mean _You've_ taken the freedom to upload the jones catalog. Sorry but give credit where credit is due seeing as I posted it to the forum yesterday http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162977-2016-jones-boards.html. I also posted the Yes Catalog Yesterday. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/162985-2016-yes-snowboards.html
> Don't be a bitch and try and say you found them. I also have the 2016 now catalog and working on the 2016 Slash boards if anyone is interested.


Take a chillpill Bamfie. You are pretending like you wrote the catalog. I got inspired by the user on the first page saying the catalog was online but got taken down so I searched the cached site of jones. (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/162809-2016-snowboard-gear-preview-2.html#post2060161)

Jones Snowboards - The Journey Is The Reward - Jones / Season 2015/2016

But kudos to you for posting the catalog.


----------



## Bamfboardman

GreyDragon said:


> 1. Calm down. Perhaps he didn't see your downloads in other threads. No need for name calling.
> 2. I would be interested in the Now catalogue. Thanks in advance.


There's noway you can get those catalogs without having a retailer password which I doubt he is. However since you asked so nicely Retail Resource Center - Catalogs - NOW Dealer Book 2015/2016
Here you are my good sir! Don't know much about Now but it seems like they've come out with some new tech stuff that will please I hope.


----------



## F1EA

Salomon is not that bad.

Obviously, not as good as the Jamie Lynn Libs... but those are wall art stuff. Wow.

I like NS graphics too.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Will be uploading the Slash catalog shortly


----------



## Bamfboardman

Here's the Slash catalog Retail Resource Center - Catalogs - SbG Dealer Book 2016
They've got some really kick ass new boards and the graphics this year all around I think Are much better.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Kink said:


> Take a chillpill Bamfie. You are pretending like you wrote the catalog. I got inspired by the user on the first page saying the catalog was online but got taken down so I searched the cached site of jones. (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/162809-2016-snowboard-gear-preview-2.html#post2060161)
> 
> Jones Snowboards - The Journey Is The Reward - Jones / Season 2015/2016
> 
> But kudos to you for posting the catalog.


I didn't write it but like I said you need a password to get into that website which I doubt you have.
Edit: I take that back, Because the passwords to the links allowing me to access the websites are the usernames hahaha


----------



## Kink

Bamfboardman said:


> I didn't write it but like I said you need a password to get into that website which I doubt you have.


You can literally google it:
Let me google that for you

Other than that it's not that hard to reverse engineer those catalogues.

You have the cataloges in this folder:

Retail Resource Center

then you look at the ones that was posted by you:

http://rrc.nidecker.com/slash/catalogs/sbg-dealer-book-2016.html?tab=1

http://rrc.nidecker.com/now/catalogs/now-dealer-book-2015-2016.html?tab=1


(See how lazy the site/protection is?)
and with a little work you can look through every catalog they have on their site.

:happy:


But seriously, no need to get upset, I didn't see your post.

Friends again? :hairy:


----------



## Bamfboardman

Kink said:


> You can literally google it:
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Other than that it's not that hard to reverse engineer those catalogues.
> 
> You have the cataloges in this folder:
> 
> Retail Resource Center
> 
> then you look at the ones that was posted by you:
> 
> Retail Resource Center - Catalogs - SbG Dealer Book 2016
> 
> url=http://rrc.nidecker.com/now/catalogs/now-dealer-book-2015-2016.html?tab=1
> 
> 
> (See how lazy the site/protection is?)
> and with a little work you can look through every catalog they have on their site.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> 
> But seriously, no need to get upset, I didn't see your post.
> 
> Friends again? :hairy:


As I mentioned in my edit. The passwords are the usernames! 
Friends for life PAL! :jumping1:


----------



## SBK

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


Any chance you know what model the ones with the octopus graphics are on the right side?


----------



## Kink

Bamfboardman said:


> As I mentioned in my edit. The passwords are the usernames!
> Friends for life PAL! :jumping1:


Haha that's a nice one! Anyways thank you for posting these brands, I'm a huge fan of them and have been excited to see their next year products!
I also agree on the artwork with you, the Happy Place looks amazing!

:goodjob:


----------



## Bamfboardman

Kink said:


> Haha that's a nice one! Anyways thank you for posting these brands, I'm a huge fan of them and have been excited to see their next year products!
> 
> 
> :goodjob:


Jones boards are looking mighty fine next year. That explorer solid looks really rad, might have to demo one.


----------



## Ravaging Rami

Wiredsport said:


>


What is with this years Trice? That deck is nasty. 
The Hot Knife and the Jamie Lynns look sweet. 
Are these new Pow shapes signature/limited models? Or will they be releasing them in the regular line up?


----------



## Wiredsport

...and a lot more Arbor including the new models, Sin Nombre, Cosa Nostra, and Foundation as well as the alternate profiles of the models that double up:


----------



## Wiredsport




----------



## Bamfboardman

Wiredsport said:


>


anymore Capita boards?


----------



## speedjason

Damn, a lot of sweet boards this year.
I need to go rob a bank now.


----------



## Kink

speedjason said:


> Damn, a lot of sweet boards this year.
> I need to go rob a bank now.



AND quit the job so you can ride all of them!


----------



## f00bar

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


Is the new evo the octopus graphic?


----------



## Wiredsport

f00bar said:


> Is the new evo the octopus graphic?


Yes, that is the Evo. Even better in person.


----------



## f00bar

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, that is the Evo. Even better in person.


Hmmm...my son really dislikes this years mini evo. maybe this one will be more to his liking for next season. Though it'd be at a premium as opposed to july prices.


----------



## Nivek

Wiredsport said:


>


Whats happening... I want a Lib... I need an adult, I'm scared...


----------



## Ravaging Rami

Nivek said:


> Whats happening... I want a Lib... I need an adult, I'm scared...


The new shapes/graphics on this years lineup from lib is pretty sweet. I'm not a huge fan of the graphic on the t.rice or the gold member though.


----------



## taco tuesday

Does arbor ever do womens boards without all the stupid graphics on them? My girl really likes the look of the wood grain top sheets but they always seem to put something cheesy on the womens boards. Might have to get her a jones next year.


----------



## F1EA

Nivek said:


> Whats happening... I want a Lib... I need an adult, I'm scared...


Maybe that's why Nico Muller left?
New Libs look really nice for sure.


----------



## ridinbend

Bamfboardman said:


> anymore Capita boards?


You really had to quote all those pics in the following posting to ask about capita?



Nivek said:


> Whats happening... I want a Lib... I need an adult, I'm scared...


That Matt Biolos surfboard collab is soooo sick.

Just when I was telling myself how content I am with my quiver, and how I won't need a new stick next year, all these pics drop reminding me that's not possible and I will have to spend more money.


----------



## Ashcampbell

How to justify to myself that I need another board? So many purses and shoes my wife purchases = a new board! 
I'm sure it will be as easy as Honey I want a new board and how much? (tree fiddy) My cheap ass will prolly wait for end of season on the 2016's.

But I'm loving seeing all the pics and catalogs ppl are posting. Thanks.


----------



## Bamfboardman

ridinbend said:


> You really had to quote all those pics in the following posting to ask about capita?


You'll get over it.


----------



## Bamfboardman

taco tuesday said:


> Does arbor ever do womens boards without all the stupid graphics on them? My girl really likes the look of the wood grain top sheets but they always seem to put something cheesy on the womens boards. Might have to get her a jones next year.


Arbor boards really aren't that stiff. I'm sure she could ride a mans arbor board if she's strong enough.


----------



## freshy

I'm loving that trying out new board shapes seems to be the norm from almost all of the companies. That rat tail on the Lib is something I have never seen attempted on a snowboard. That Mayhem tail looks amazing too, have a feeling it will be mine next year.
But I don't really understand the hammer head shape, is that more for freestyle and park?


----------



## Kink

taco tuesday said:


> Does arbor ever do womens boards without all the stupid graphics on them? My girl really likes the look of the wood grain top sheets but they always seem to put something cheesy on the womens boards. Might have to get her a jones next year.


Jones Twin Sister is super girly next year, my gf said she preferred this years model.


----------



## taco tuesday

Kink said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does arbor ever do womens boards without all the stupid graphics on them? My girl really likes the look of the wood grain top sheets but they always seem to put something cheesy on the womens boards. Might have to get her a jones next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones Twin Sister is super girly next year, my gf said she preferred this years model.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more of the Mothership or womens hovercraft. She already has boards that are all mountain freestyle and park oriented. 

Maybe I could just glue some wood to the boards she already has...


----------



## Northriver1

Those Mervyn boards are sick! I'll end up getting that MC Kink and will probably end up with one of the pow decks.....


----------



## lovthebean

I know boots are not sexy but any info on the 32 Jeremey Jones boot collection? Also the Vans top end boot if it's still the Infuse. I'm on the hunt for a second pair of boots, want stiffer and prefer the fit of these two brands.


----------



## embrion

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


Sweet! I really digg matte topsheets

1. What's that board between Cobra and Proto? ("Welcome to the West..")
2. Any news on what they've changed? Especially in Snowtrooper and Cobra.


----------



## jwelsh83

Wiredsport said:


> NX2 GT looks awesome:


2016 NX2 GT will come in fusion correct?


----------



## lovthebean

embrion said:


> Sweet! I really digg matte topsheets
> 
> 1. What's that board between Cobra and Proto? ("Welcome to the West..")
> 2. Any news on what they've changed? Especially in Snowtrooper and Cobra.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/163257-never-summer-west.html


----------



## Karpediem

What's up with the offset mounting holes on the Flow? 



Wiredsport said:


>


----------



## embrion

lovthebean said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/163257-never-summer-west.html


Thx! [10 chars]


----------



## Nivek

Karpediem said:


> What's up with the offset mounting holes on the Flow?
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport said:
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## F1EA

Nivek said:


> What do you mean?


They look angled (not exactly offset)


----------



## Demi9OD

F1EA said:


> They look angled (not exactly offset)


Like the ref stance is +10/+10? I can sort of see it but think it is just the top sheet angular graphic.


----------



## F1EA

Demi9OD said:


> Like the ref stance is +10/+10? I can sort of see it but think it is just the top sheet angular graphic.


I thought too, but look at the lines on the graphic (where it changes colour). That's 90degrees... the insert holes are not parallel to those lines.


----------



## Demi9OD

F1EA said:


> I thought too, but look at the lines on the graphic (where it changes colour). That's 90degrees... the insert holes are not parallel to those lines.


I'm pretty sure the lines below the slant are the exact reason the optical illusion works. Cover them with your hand and it looks zero'd to me.


----------



## F1EA

Demi9OD said:


> I'm pretty sure the lines below the slant are the exact reason the optical illusion works. Cover them with your hand and it looks zero'd to me.


Yeah that must be why they look angled.


----------



## deagol

skeptical of the long hole in the tail of the Capita, imagine catching that on a branch or something.

Some uke: graphics, especially on the GNU models, but the blue crystal looking one looks awesome. 

Like most of the Arbor & NS graphics. Don't care for the cartoonish busy graffiti style, YMMV


----------



## Karpediem

F1EA said:


> They look angled (not exactly offset)


Yeah angled, probably an illusion I guess.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

lovthebean said:


> I know boots are not sexy but any info on the 32 Jeremey Jones boot collection? Also the Vans top end boot if it's still the Infuse. I'm on the hunt for a second pair of boots, want stiffer and prefer the fit of these two brands.


Also interested in this… All I know is that Vans had to pullout cause of factory issues while producing there boots this season, so no Vans in the marketplace for 14/15, and I believe 32 is still working on the Jones Collection. The current 32 focus has his name stamped on it, that is all… not sure he had any real input into that boot. It was more like a welcome to the team, here is your name on our boot (fist bump)


----------



## SGboarder

F1EA said:


> I thought too, but look at the lines on the graphic (where it changes colour). That's 90degrees... the insert holes are not parallel to those lines.


No, the edges of the color blocks are clearly not at 90 degrees. It is quite obvious that the color blocks are 'slanted', rather than the inserts being 'offset'.


----------



## scotty100

Nivek said:


> The YES line looks fucking amazing. Holy damn they did a great job for '16.


Are Yes back with Nidecker manufacturing for them again? I thought they changed to a different manufacturer last year after problems with Nidecker quality?


----------



## Motogp990

scotty100 said:


> Are Yes back with Nidecker manufacturing for them again? I thought they changed to a different manufacturer last year after problems with Nidecker quality?


SWS manufacturers YES.

It went Nidecker-->GST-->SWS

However, Nidecker is still the distributor.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

zuzupopo usually has all of next years gear catalogs up by february and march. haven't seen any new ones on there yet though.


----------



## PlanB

scotty100 said:


> Are Yes back with Nidecker manufacturing for them again? I thought they changed to a different manufacturer last year after problems with Nidecker quality?


As MotoGP said, manufactured by SWS - in Dubai of all places:eyetwitch2:! Apparently is more economically advantageous to produce and distribute their boards from that geographic location. I suspect they are getting massive subsidies by the local government to base their operation there. Dubai wants to be the manufacturing/distribution hub of that area, if not the entire overseas market soon it seems.


----------



## deagol

made in Dubai? That's crazy. I will opt for something a lot more local, helps out the local economy and more responsible to buy something that doesn't need to be shipped from the other side of the world.

Venture Snowboards

or 

Snowboards | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

for starters.


----------



## Nivek

Not really since nearly the manufacturing materials come from China and Europe.

That said, I absolutely support Venture. NS, well, stick around and you'll discover my opinion there.


----------



## PlanB

deagol said:


> made in Dubai? That's crazy. I will opt for something a lot more local, helps out the local economy and more responsible to buy something that doesn't need to be shipped from the other side of the world.


I know, you've got to think that the decision-makers at companies who use SWS (YES for example) thought about this and felt that the cost-savings generated by relocating their production to Dubai would more than off-set the losses they might incur from people choosing more locally sourced equipment. Really though, is it that much different than buying a board made at the GST factory in Austria?


----------



## deagol

PlanB said:


> .. Really though, is it that much different than buying a board made at the GST factory in Austria?


not sure, TBH. I guess you could draw a distinction about Dubai if you wanted to get more political, or something (not gonna go there). For me in CO, though, I am lucky to have at least two in-state manufacturers (there are more) to choose from. I was lucky enough to have toured both facilities recently, as well. I believe they both make excellent product, so have no reason to buy something made on the other side of the world. YMMV


----------



## Littlebigdreams

I got some more pictures that my roommate sent to me. 

2016 Snowboards - Imgur


----------



## ek9max

Littlebigdreams said:


> I got some more pictures that my roommate sent to me.
> 
> 2016 Snowboards - Imgur


Just saw those on Reddit. 

Looks like Endeavor moved all their boards to the channel.


----------



## ek9max

Pics are awesome. Can't wait for catalogs!


----------



## Altephor

Littlebigdreams said:


> I got some more pictures that my roommate sent to me.
> 
> 2016 Snowboards - Imgur


What's the Never Summer Aura? New women's board?


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Just saw those on Reddit.
> 
> Looks like Endeavor moved all their boards to the channel.


Wow that's awesome. I had heard about it but didnt know they were doing it for sure.


----------



## radiomuse210

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


That Raven looks siiiiick. Not seeing the Infinity anywhere though.


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Wow that's awesome. I had heard about it but didnt know they were doing it for sure.


I'm a little torn about that. I really enjoy this cobain board but I think I like Union bindings over these genesis EST I got this year.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> I'm a little torn about that. I really enjoy this cobain board but I think I like Union bindings over these genesis EST I got this year.


You can use Union on channel boards with no problema.


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> You can use Union on channel boards with no problema.


I'd like to see how that works. Kinda defeats the purpose of the channel I think.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> I'd like to see how that works. Kinda defeats the purpose of the channel I think.


Not really. It still provides minimum board contact, freedom for any stance width, and you can use the discs purely for centering boots...


----------



## Nivek

Not entirely I have disc mount cartels on my Trick Pony. You still have unrestricted stance width. I've grown to really appreciate the channel and what it and bindings designed around it are capable of and would honestly like to see other brands get past this "if we do it too we'll only be viewed as following Burton" mentality. I think it does need to be explored further, but honestly that wont happen until other brands use it and specifically attempt to differentiate themselves from Burton by uitilizing it in other ways.


----------



## ridinbend

Nivek said:


> Not entirely I have disc mount cartels on my Trick Pony. You still have unrestricted stance width. I've grown to really appreciate the channel and what it and bindings designed around it are capable of and would honestly like to see other brands get past this "if we do it too we'll only be viewed as following Burton" mentality. I think it does need to be explored further, but honestly that wont happen until other brands use it and specifically attempt to differentiate themselves from Burton by uitilizing it in other ways.


Capita had it for a while back in mid 2000's but didn't stick with it. I liked it. I love it now, I just have to keep a measuring tape with me as I don't have a numerical reference to the burton references.


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> Not entirely I have disc mount cartels on my Trick Pony. You still have unrestricted stance width. I've grown to really appreciate the channel and what it and bindings designed around it are capable of and would honestly like to see other brands get past this "if we do it too we'll only be viewed as following Burton" mentality. I think it does need to be explored further, but honestly that wont happen until other brands use it and specifically attempt to differentiate themselves from Burton by uitilizing it in other ways.


I agree!

Seeing endeavor go 100% channel this season coming up is good for the industry. I heard Capital is also considering this. Once that happens, I'm sure union, flux or whoever will start making "EST" type bindings.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> I agree!
> 
> Seeing endeavor go 100% channel this season coming up is good for the industry. I heard Capital is also considering this. Once that happens, I'm sure union, flux or whoever will start making "EST" type bindings.


Or at least EST-optimized discs.

Also... yes to what Nivek and Ridin said.
My Now drives came with a measuring tape, first time i ever measured my stance


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Or at least EST-optimized discs.
> 
> Also... yes to what Nivek and Ridin said.
> My Now drives came with a measuring tape, first time i ever measured my stance


Ya. I do love the fact that I can get my stance width perfect AND get my boot centrered from toe to heel edge. 

But I don't like how I've broken 2 straps on my 2015 genesis already. And my buddy broke one on his 2015 malivita.


----------



## Nivek

ek9max said:


> Ya. I do love the fact that I can get my stance width perfect AND get my boot centrered from toe to heel edge.
> 
> But I don't like how I've broken 2 straps on my 2015 genesis already. And my buddy broke one on his 2015 malivita.


Straps or buckles?


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> Straps or buckles?


Both toe parts. So the ladder on one side. And the other side where the toe strap attaches to. Kinda scares me cause the hills don't have the new double take replacement parts. They all carry the old stuff. So I lost two days. (3 really cause I had to go with my ride when his broke. 

I have a trip planned for baker. And I would HATE to have a pow day wasted because of this.


----------



## Nivek

I'd email Burton, let them know you have a tripped planned and that you broken a few already, and try and get some spairs to take with as back up.


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> That 2020 was at Baldface, but it had no graphics.
> 
> Apparently it's a twin pow board that floats like a much bigger board.
> 
> 
> TT


what isn't these days lol.


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> I'd email Burton, let them know you have a tripped planned and that you broken a few already, and try and get some spairs to take with as back up.



Good idea! Thanks man


----------



## SnowboardYoga

:jumping1: Great job. The boards look so good!


Kink said:


> Awesome one Wired!
> Even though I'm not a big fan of NS these designs rock! Excited to see the new YES and Jones boards! :happy:


----------



## lovthebean

Is Neversummer going to offer the Funslinger in more lengths with the regular width? They only do a 156 right now but any chance they are going to do a 158 next year? Yeah yeah, park board, ride smaller blah blah blah. I get it but I'm a bigger dude


----------



## cav0011

yes, Vince from NS said it in another thread. I think its going to go to 157, 159, 161 or something like that.


----------



## f00bar

I showed my son the new evo mini and where he thinks this seasons is 'corny', i mean he really really dislikes it, he loves next seasons. Which kinda sucks for me for buying a new board for him over the summer, but he's 10 and these things matter.


----------



## larrytbull

f00bar said:


> I showed my son the new evo mini and where he thinks this seasons is 'corny', i mean he really really dislikes it, he loves next seasons. Which kinda sucks for me for buying a new board for him over the summer, but he's 10 and these things matter.


look around online and call NS, the 2013-2014 one is a great graphic. NS might be able to find you an old stock one, or make you one with the older graphic. 
That evo mini is really a great board, my son loves it
here is one on ebay
should be right size 130 is good for 10 -11 yo
2014 Never Summer EVO Grom Mini 130cm | eBay


----------



## f00bar

larrytbull said:


> look around online and call NS, the 2013-2014 one is a great graphic. NS might be able to find you an old stock one, or make you one with the older graphic.
> That evo mini is really a great board, my son loves it
> here is one on ebay
> should be right size 130 is good for 10 -11 yo
> 2014 Never Summer EVO Grom Mini 130cm | eBay


Ya, add shipping and it's not really a deal. Typical ebay. I may totally lowball on the make an offer though 

When prices drop end of the season maybe I'll call around. They aren't gonna offer much of a discount on a 2 year old when they are still looking to get msrp on this years. It's a summer by so not really in a rush. And even premium on a youth board keeps it within bday present range.


----------



## theransom

burton please?


----------



## Alkasquawlik

deagol said:


> skeptical of the long hole in the tail of the Capita, imagine catching that on a branch or something.


The PowderHole is a total reverse sidecut deck, you only want to take that thing out when it is Baker-deep. If you're riding it in a situation where you have a chance to snag a branch, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## deagol

Alkasquawlik said:


> The PowderHole is a total reverse sidecut deck, you only want to take that thing out when it is Baker-deep. If you're riding it in a situation where you have a chance to snag a branch, you're doing it wrong.


I can see that being somewhat legit, but in that case, a swallow tail seems a more proven option. Still, would like to see a vid of this design being ridden and hear some honest feedback, just out of curiosity.


----------



## alchemy

https://vimeo.com/23096084
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2fGGyHCF0


----------



## alchemy

freshy said:


> I'm loving that trying out new board shapes seems to be the norm from almost all of the companies. That rat tail on the Lib is something I have never seen attempted on a snowboard. That Mayhem tail looks amazing too, have a feeling it will be mine next year.
> But I don't really understand the hammer head shape, is that more for freestyle and park?


different nose/tail shapes are mostly for aesthetic purposes and just give the board something to differentiate it when it comes to twin tip resort/park boards.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Wiredsport said:


>


Well that's me done, what a fucking outstanding looking board!


----------



## deagol

alchemy said:


> https://vimeo.com/23096084
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2fGGyHCF0


Thanks for posting, watching 1st vid now... Looks like they have an 8-hole model (2:32) and a spider-web model (5:42). ^&*%$% those are some fat boards..

Edit: watched 2nd vid. Nice to see Terry Kidwell. Interesting boards for sure..


----------



## Lewis

got any pics of the 2016 Burton range?


----------



## Soul06

Lewis said:


> got any pics of the 2016 Burton range?


Just read this on another board




> Burton Pulls Product From SIA Show
> 
> by The Editors on November 3, 2014
> 
> It appears we’re not the only ones who have grown tired of the SIA Trade Show in Denver. Burton Snowboards announced today that, aside from a booth for Anon accessories and two others for Riglet Parks and the Chill Program they will not be showing any product inside the 2015 SIA Show at the Denver Convention Center this January. Rather than sit in with the rest of the snowboard companies and be under the thumb of the convention center and SIA, Burton has opted to do their own fully immersive, 24-hour-a-day brand “activation” at Denver’s huge night club City Hall.
> 
> From January 28th-31st, Burton will transform City Hall into an authentic brand experience where retailers can enjoy three days of winter 2016 collection showings, around-the-clock hospitality, entertainment and more. . . “At Burton, we’re always challenging ourselves to look at things differently, to take a new approach, to innovate – whether it’s with our products, marketing or activations,” said Sasha Dietschi-Cooper, SVP of North American Sales. “So this year at SIA, we’re going to service our retail partners in a whole new way with an elevated presence in Denver. From ramping up the scope of product and brand stories we can show to increasing the flexibility of when dealers can view the line, our intention is to better service and inspire our retailers.”


----------



## Ashcampbell

Good find! Bets on how many more show burton posts this thread gets?


----------



## Lewis

Sounds good - just hope someone on here goes there with a camera....


----------



## 24WERD

I didn't see this but Never Summer Catalog 15-16 is up: ISSUU - Neversummer 1516 by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## theransom

that link doesn't seem to work


----------



## ridinbend

theransom said:


> that link doesn't seem to work


Worked for me.


----------



## theransom

yeah it worked for me now as well. didn't work on my crappy work computer


----------



## fastaction

ill take a never summer Swift!!!


----------



## Sinistaar

Wiredsport said:


> Arbor is 20 this year and they are celebrating with a new Camber profile.
> 
> It is full camber with what I think are probably best referred to as fenders (that raise the region surrounding the contact points at the edges only). Many models such as the very popular Coda and Westmark will have two profiles available. DOPE!
> 
> These two shots show the fenders (apologies that it is not 100% clear - the light has to be perfect to show it well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Bataleon Bias)
> 
> This is another spin on TBT, though this one looks the cleanest off all the spins I've seen. My friend's the Arbor loyal one so if he gets it, we'll switch and compare.
> 
> If you get a chance to test/buy one of these, consider giving the original idea a spin.
> I flat out swear by TBT, but I understand if you don't think it's for you.


----------



## Nivek

I have a Zygote that has the new System Camber. It rides nothing like TBT. And the reasoning behind it was to be able to make camber but keep Griptech. The way Griptech works, it doesn't work with traditional camber as the sidecut would fight itself with all 4 contacts trying to engage at slow speeds. So, lift the end contact pts and make them go away until you lean the board all the way over and get the full sidecut. It works. I like it.


----------



## Sinistaar

Nivek said:


> I have a Zygote that has the new System Camber. It rides nothing like TBT. And the reasoning behind it was to be able to make camber but keep Griptech. The way Griptech works, it doesn't work with traditional camber as the sidecut would fight itself with all 4 contacts trying to engage at slow speeds. So, lift the end contact pts and make them go away until you lean the board all the way over and get the full sidecut. It works. I like it.


I imagined as much. One the reasons I love TBT so much is because rather than trying to cut through the chatter, It just glides over it. So when I do get to a smooth corduroy area, It's just smooth sailing.
But I definitely understand how bite-down *and* catch-free sound appealing.


----------



## ridinbend

zuzupopo / Catalogues

Zuzupopo 15/16 catalogs more will be added with time


----------



## Altephor

Found this online: The 10th Annual KNOWSHOW: A first look at 2016 snowboard gear - Snowboard Magazine

The new NOW bindings look great, can't wait to snag a pair next year.


----------



## SmokeSignals

Signal Likeariverflows & Troubadour
Looking good!


----------



## StAntonRider

The YES 20/20 looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Been a while since I've been stoked on a new binding company. 

Fix Binding Co. has me intrigued. The Fix Is In: Jason Broz Launches Fix B...


----------



## StAntonRider

BurtonAvenger said:


> Been a while since I've been stoked on a new binding company.
> 
> Fix Binding Co. has me intrigued. The Fix Is In: Jason Broz Launches Fix B...


Their idea of piggybacking and getting best materials seems awesome. 

" Is there any new technology?
The idea of the brand was never to re-invent the wheel. We're not looking to create any crazy new technology that will revolutionize the industry. What I wanted to do was make a really good quality, solid binding that was simple, and would be affordable for teenagers to buy. Affordability was the mandate. I wanted to make it very obtainable. Having said that, there is one model of binding that has a unique feature. It's called the X-Lock. The disc of the binding actually mounts to the board, but not the baseplate. The baseplate mounts to the disc with a twist lock, and the footbed goes on with three pins so it won't move side to side. The thinking behind that binding is to give each set of bindings two sets of discs, so if you have a powder board and a twin board, you can, without a screwdriver, pop the bindings off and switch it up in like 10 seconds. So, if you've got a quiver of boards, it's a really good system. It's perfect for demo fleets, and I'm hoping resorts will get all over it for their rental programs. It's just a really simple system for swapping out your bindings quickly, and you don't need any tools." 

That x lock thing sounds stupid though. I see the speed ability in it but too much risk for danger. There has to be 100 percent integrity in that area, and no one its long so risk that for being able to switch bindings quicker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I want that x lock so bad. If it's done right that thing is not only a time saver but stops you from needing a second set of bindings for your other board. The concept has been around 15 years and I've worked with it in the rental format on various bindings, never seen one fail in all that time.


----------



## the grouch

BurtonAvenger said:


> I want that x lock so bad. If it's done right that thing is not only a time saver but stops you from needing a second set of bindings for your other board. The concept has been around 15 years and I've worked with it in the rental format on various bindings, never seen one fail in all that time.


That is what I was thinking too. It would be awesome to not need a second set of bindings.


----------



## StAntonRider

BurtonAvenger said:


> I want that x lock so bad. If it's done right that thing is not only a time saver but stops you from needing a second set of bindings for your other board. The concept has been around 15 years and I've worked with it in the rental format on various bindings, never seen one fail in all that time.


Had no idea. Thanks -- I guess it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## nsrider121

Has the 2016 Flux catalogue popped up anywhere?


----------



## ComaShell

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Nitro

Quiver cannon looks insane!


----------



## theransom

What's that Lib tech goldmember all about


----------



## ek9max

http://imgur.com/a/fSC6x

Some Burton catalog pages.


----------



## Clifflane3

Bamfboardman said:


> Here's the Slash catalog Retail Resource Center - Catalogs - SbG Dealer Book 2016
> They've got some really kick ass new boards and the graphics this year all around I think Are much better.



Has this catalog been taken down? Would really like to see their 2015/16 deck collection. 


Cheers


----------



## enjoy

Don't think anyone has posted this yet, but looks like some of Rome's 2016 lineup. Looks like there's a new Stale version of the Mod.

http://business.transworld.net/157704/features/2016-rome-winter-collection/?pid=58060#ngtop


----------



## ridinbend

Clifflane3 said:


> Has this catalog been taken down? Would really like to see their 2015/16 deck collection.
> 
> 
> Cheers


They're all on here.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/165601-15-16-zuzupopo-catalogs.html


----------



## Lewis

Any sign of the full Burton Lineup yet given that there was that event today?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Wiredsport said:


> Arbor is 20 this year and they are celebrating with a new Camber profile.
> 
> It is full camber with what I think are probably best referred to as fenders (that raise the region surrounding the contact points at the edges only). Many models such as the very popular Coda and Westmark will have two profiles available. DOPE!
> 
> These two shots show the fenders (apologies that it is not 100% clear - the light has to be perfect to show it well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wasteland is a beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Camber Coda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Rocker Westy (obvious outline change as well).




What about the new A-Frame?


----------



## freddieroach

Wiredsport said:


> Lib looks sick for 2016. Lots of throwback styling and off the wall shapes. Classic Lib.



Anyone know anything about the board to the right of the hot knife? Graphic looks sick!!


----------



## Demi9OD

These quote bombs are killing me.


----------



## Fash27

Any word of '16 K2? Specifically the Fastplant.


----------



## Demi9OD

freddieroach said:


> Anyone know anything about the board to the right of the hot knife? Graphic looks sick!!


Looks like "Swiss Knife" when you blow up the graphic. Probably just a pro HK.

Fredi Kalbermatten – Lib Tech


----------



## JamieSoReal

seems like i might be the only girl on this thread, but i'm super glad that Capita is back to their older designs for the space metal fantasy for 2016, absolutely hated the plain design that they tried to go with this year.. the 2016 SMF is definitely next up on my list!


----------



## theransom

the new mystery looks sick


----------



## Martl

*2016 Splitboards impressions*

for all of you who are into backcountry snowboarding, we got some first on snow impressions of the 2016 novelties.









Jones Aviator









Deeluxe Xavier De Le Rue Expedition Boot









Burton Fish Split


have a nice day!


----------



## Deacon

Martl said:


> for all of you who are into backcountry snowboarding, we got some first on snow impressions of the 2016 novelties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones Aviator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeluxe Xavier De Le Rue Expedition Boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton Fish Split
> 
> full article, more pictures and videos and on facebook
> 
> 
> have a nice day!


First post hijack spam? :facepalm1:

EDIT: Poster removed links. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

That Xavier boot is a bit ridiculous. It is huge. I like the idea of it but Deeluxe needs to tighten and lighten the construction of that bad boy. 

The big question is, when is a boot maker going to put out a hard boot for bc snowboarding. Pretty much all the guides including Scott Newsome are rocking hardboots because of the advantages. Sparks maked a hb binding and there is also Phantom. People buy touring boots and then cut the shit out of them to get a decent flex. There is a market here for a boot. A well done light one of course, but it is there.


----------



## Nivek

Headed to SIA. What do you wanna see?


----------



## larrytbull

Nivek said:


> Headed to SIA. What do you wanna see?


new flow stuff

and a photo of BA hanging with some snow carnies for the sheer entertainment value
:hairy:


----------



## theransom

Your gonna flame me but I want to see the new diode with the floating foot bed and the new Flying V mystery. I have the cambered mystery and it shreds


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i'd like to know the rome mountain division sizes. i'm hoping they go longer then a 163 next year.


----------



## ekb18c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4MLV8zgb8


You guys see the new foot beds for the diodes? Spring action on the toe and heel?


----------



## larrytbull

Also. Any new stuff for us older folks like easy entry bindings outside of flow if tech looks promising.


----------



## Northriver1

Nivek said:


> Headed to SIA. What do you wanna see?


More Lib Tech and Gnu Please! Thanks.


----------



## Nivek

Mervin is not in attendance, wont see them.


----------



## crash77

I want the skinny on NOW and Union bindings


----------



## Richie67

New cartels if they are around.


----------



## Phedder

K2 and Ride boards.


----------



## deltout

any new sizes for the parkitect ?


----------



## Backcountry

has anybody seen anything on the Flight Attendant?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

killclimbz said:


> That Xavier boot is a bit ridiculous. It is huge. I like the idea of it but Deeluxe needs to tighten and lighten the construction of that bad boy.
> 
> The big question is, when is a boot maker going to put out a hard boot for bc snowboarding. Pretty much all the guides including Scott Newsome are rocking hardboots because of the advantages. Sparks maked a hb binding and there is also Phantom. People buy touring boots and then cut the shit out of them to get a decent flex. There is a market here for a boot. A well done light one of course, but it is there.


32 Jones boot has you covered. 



larrytbull said:


> new flow stuff
> 
> and a photo of BA hanging with some snow carnies for the sheer entertainment value
> :hairy:


I don't "hang" with lesser beings.


----------



## Handbanana

Backcountry said:


> has anybody seen anything on the Flight Attendant?


This pic has been floating around.


----------



## theransom

the graphic on the flight attendant is sick


----------



## Lewis

Anyone got a pic of the 2016 Burton Custom or Custom X?


----------



## WRXChris

Lewis said:


> Anyone got a pic of the 2016 Burton Custom or Custom X?


SIA Tradeshow 2016 Product Round Up Day 1 | Transworld Snowboarding

Lots of pics, but Burton is first, and the Custom, Custom Twin & new Custom Mystery are in there.

Edit: That Flight Attendant bottom sheet is sick. I'm glad I didn't buy one this year!


----------



## Lewis

Thanks Chris,

Liking the design changes vs 2014/15.

Does anyone know what the difference is between the Custom and Custom Mystery? 

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## Nivek

Custom Mystery is the mystery construction and Custom shape. $1400 board.

And I'm a giant tease as I took zero photos yeaterday. I'll snap a few of what I ride tuesday. K2 Carveair for one.


----------



## ComaShell

Nivek said:


> And I'm a giant tease as I took zero photos yeaterday. I'll snap a few of what I ride tuesday. *K2 Carveair for one.*


NICE. One of the coolest looking boards so far this season IMO. And the Cool Bean too?:happy:


----------



## Nivek

The Cool Bean ls swallow drops into the running length of the board. No really confor with switch unless your Marcus Keller. So for me, Carveair. It's gonna be a beast.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Photos and shit will drop more through the week on the site or on Instagram @angrysnowboarder.


----------



## Fash27

Nivek said:


> Headed to SIA. What do you wanna see?


2016 Fastplant if you can. Thanks.


----------



## jdang307

Just saw the Carveair on my Facebook feed and came here to find 411 on it. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Nivek

It's the brainchild of Tim Eddy. So you know it's gonna be fun.


----------



## 24WERD

The union and capita catalogs are up on zuzupopo


----------



## ek9max

24WERD said:


> The union and capita catalogs are up on zuzupopo


Don't see the union.....


----------



## kingslay

Union

Union Bindings 2016


----------



## firlefranz

Stoked, finally a wide Ultrafear!


----------



## FrankH

killclimbz said:


> That Xavier boot is a bit ridiculous. It is huge. I like the idea of it but Deeluxe needs to tighten and lighten the construction of that bad boy.
> 
> The big question is, when is a boot maker going to put out a hard boot for bc snowboarding. Pretty much all the guides including Scott Newsome are rocking hardboots because of the advantages. Sparks maked a hb binding and there is also Phantom. People buy touring boots and then cut the shit out of them to get a decent flex. There is a market here for a boot. A well done light one of course, but it is there.


They are getting better. I have some first gen XVs, and they are as you say, heavy and bulky.

Have you seen the 2016 XVes in person? I heard that they shrunk the foot print in 2015 and now they look like they have a new heel welt design that should help as well. Rearward flex from both Deeluxe and 32 is a pretty big deal. I predict in the next few seasons we will see splitboard specific boots going to more of a soft boot/ hard boot hybrid design. 

I think both these new boots are a bit over designed, they could just have a constant softer flex to the rear, leaving the stiffening duties to the highback.


----------



## SmokeSignals

Signal's catalog is up on zuzupopo.
Signal


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Quick trend analysis with photos from the trade show. Pizza and Passion The Trends of SIA -

Pizza is huge.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

BurtonAvenger said:


> Quick trend analysis with photos from the trade show. Pizza and Passion The Trends of SIA -
> 
> Pizza is huge.


those jj's 32's crampons look to be the thing for concrete...so are they doggy style entry?...perhaps a good thing for splitty T's.


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Quick trend analysis with photos from the trade show. Pizza and Passion The Trends of SIA -
> 
> Pizza is huge.


How much are those little Jones booties by 32

I'll say a grand, but it wouldn't surprise me if they were more?
Maybe because they're 32, they might be cheaper?


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> How much are those little Jones booties by 32
> 
> I'll say a grand, but it wouldn't surprise me if they were more?
> Maybe because they're 32, they might be cheaper?
> 
> 
> TT


Think they said they'll retail around 530.


----------



## Bamfboardman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Think they said they'll retail around 530.


Fuck. That.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Bamfboardman said:


> Fuck. That.


This isn't a boot for everyone, the guy that's buying this is highly specialized.


----------



## crash77

Hey BA, did u get a chance to check out the Now Pilots?


----------



## Nivek

They look clean in person. Imma ride them tomorrow.


----------



## crash77

Nivek said:


> They look clean in person. Imma ride them tomorrow.


Looking forward to your take on them


----------



## crash77

Anyone know anything about the new "ST" in Union's lineup?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I got catalogs and pictures that will drop a bit more info depending on what I feel is relevant at the time.


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Think they said they'll retail around 530.


That's a bargain, me thinks?

I'm sure they crush everything in Burtons line?

Burton prolly has @ least 2 maybe 3 pair that are more expensive.

Better boot, cheaper.

Yup that's not bad.


TT


----------



## Nivek

Nope. Only one model over 5, the SLX. Even the Ion Redwing is under 5 bills.


----------



## Cpapp

Wiredsport said:


> Some eye candy from Slash:


Is the slash happy place in this picture? Which one is it?


----------



## SmokeSignals

Cpapp said:


> Is the slash happy place in this picture? Which one is it?


The first one.


----------



## Cpapp

SmokeSignals said:


> The first one.


Yet another board I want to buy...


----------



## StAntonRider

BurtonAvenger said:


> I got catalogs and pictures that will drop a bit more info depending on what I feel is relevant at the time.


Now is the time.


----------



## theprocess

Burtonavenger, can you drop us some knowledge on the 2016 Flight Attendant? Pic from the catalog if possible?


----------



## Bamfboardman

theprocess said:


> Burtonavenger, can you drop us some knowledge on the 2016 Flight Attendant? Pic from the catalog if possible?


I'm willing to bet it's the EXACT same board as last years but, since its not longer family tree, It's probably going to be a different graphic. Yay?


----------



## timmytard

Nivek said:


> Nope. Only one model over 5, the SLX. Even the Ion Redwing is under 5 bills.


Only 1 over 5 in the land of the free.

Up here, our Canadian Peso ain't worth shit.


TT


----------



## Handbanana

theprocess said:


> Burtonavenger, can you drop us some knowledge on the 2016 Flight Attendant? Pic from the catalog if possible?





Bamfboardman said:


> I'm willing to bet it's the EXACT same board as last years but, since its not longer family tree, It's probably going to be a different graphic. Yay?


I posted a pic 3 pages back. There's also a kinda fuzzy pic from the catalog here
Burton 2016 - Imgur


----------



## theprocess

Note: I found these on youtube by searching "2016 burton". These are not my videos. All the credit goes to the youtuber.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVbrLxFv4dU

(video is in japanese so if anyone can translate please do, otherwise you get a good look at the boards)

0:01 Landlord

0:37 Fish

1:37 Barracuda

2:22 Flight Attendant

2:54 Custom Mystery

3:19 Custom X

4:00 Antler

4:50 Custom


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TmNHD3dvhE

(Family Tree boards - very interested to know what he's saying about these boards)

0:00 ??? (didn't catch/see the name)

0:48 ??? (didn't catch/see the name)

1:40 Mod Fish 

2:33 Tough Cat


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4MLV8zgb8

(Bindings - new top cap)

0:00 ??? (carbon highback)

0:31 Diode (with new "spring" footbed, EST only?)

1:33 Genesis

2:15 Malavita (with new ankle strap)


----------



## deltout

parkitect ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

StAntonRider said:


> Now is the time.


OK next week got ya. 

Like I said I'll drop as I see fit.


----------



## jdang307

What's up with Technine. Who buys Technine anyway, I don't see them much in So Cal either.










Me likey! Damn so many new shapes next year, and Arbor's lineup looks great. I want to know more about the Sin Nobre, the Coda and Westmark Camber (Coda rocker probably my favorite board but they took away the small sizes) and the K2 Carveair.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

2016 union catalog
Union - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
looks like they're not making the chargers anymore

2016 arbor catalog
Arbor - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## ridinbend

SkullAndXbones said:


> 2016 union catalog
> Union - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> looks like they're not making the chargers anymore
> 
> 2016 arbor catalog
> Arbor - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Link to all 15/16 released catalogs
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/165601-15-16-zuzupopo-catalogs.html

More get added daily


----------



## Demi9OD

Board Insiders has been doing some previews of the 15/16 models. Here is the Yes 20/20. Others are on their channel posted today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iW5KL9hvgY


----------



## flipstah

Wiredsport said:


> Ahhhhh January!
> 
> So STOKED! Nothing gets the blood pumping like the smell of new snowboarding gear. YEEEEEEOOOOOOW.
> 
> The Portland trade show is a great early chance for us to handle the sickest stuff that is coming down the pike for next year. Of course, we always like to share that with our family here on SBF.
> 
> Tons of cool stuff so we will have to do this in parts. Lets start with some pure pandering to the NS faithful :hairy:. NS makes some amazing boards and we were digging the 2016 graphics.


Whoa! What's the model of the board to the right of the Snow Trooper board?


----------



## Nivek

jdang307 said:


> What's up with Technine. Who buys Technine anyway, I don't see them much in So Cal either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey! Damn so many new shapes next year, and Arbor's lineup looks great. I want to know more about the Sin Nobre, the Coda and Westmark Camber (Coda rocker probably my favorite board but they took away the small sizes) and the K2 Carveair.


Rode the Carveair. Its pretty rad. Not really anything else like it. Its like a downsizeable freeride deck that is also fun to play around the resort on.


----------



## cav0011

the chairman.


----------



## deagol

cav0011 said:


> the chairman.












FWIW, I am in the process of testing this board, along with the Ripsaw. Review here.


----------



## Guest

When do the 2016 lineups go on sale?? Looking to get a new Slash ATV.....


----------



## Bamfboardman

golfer1659 said:


> When do the 2016 lineups go on sale?? Looking to get a new Slash ATV.....


fall of 2016


----------



## flipstah

deagol said:


> FWIW, I am in the process of testing this board, along with the Ripsaw. Review here.


Thanks! I'm going to check it out.


----------



## enjoy

Doesn't this remove some edge hold of full camber and move the steering underfoot?


Nivek said:


> I have a Zygote that has the new System Camber. It rides nothing like TBT. And the reasoning behind it was to be able to make camber but keep Griptech. The way Griptech works, it doesn't work with traditional camber as the sidecut would fight itself with all 4 contacts trying to engage at slow speeds. So, lift the end contact pts and make them go away until you lean the board all the way over and get the full sidecut. It works. I like it.


----------



## jdang307

Nivek said:


> Rode the Carveair. Its pretty rad. Not really anything else like it. Its like a downsizeable freeride deck that is also fun to play around the resort on.


Looked like a powder shape. Interesting. Any other Arbor boards you hop on?


----------



## Nivek

Rode the Cosa, which is more or less a Shreddy. Its pretty rad. If you need a normal width pow gun its a good one.

I felt like System Camber had more grip. The traditional contact pts dont grip as much as a regular old fashioned camber decks, but you get a lot more bite out of the griptech to compensate. It does drive under foot, but with camber power.


----------



## theprocess

Family Tree and more...

Burton 15/16 Preview - SIA 2015 | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## enjoy

Makes sense, the griptech on my Element is already pretty damn good on ice. Interested to check out the camber system now.

Any idea how much the heritage version decks from Arbor are gonna cost? A Sin Nombre with the wood finish would be pretty rad..



Nivek said:


> Rode the Cosa, which is more or less a Shreddy. Its pretty rad. If you need a normal width pow gun its a good one.
> 
> I felt like System Camber had more grip. The traditional contact pts dont grip as much as a regular old fashioned camber decks, but you get a lot more bite out of the griptech to compensate. It does drive under foot, but with camber power.


----------



## enjoy

Also, do you know if the fenders are similar to what Jones did with the Aviator (2 degree bevel at the contact points)?



Nivek said:


> I felt like System Camber had more grip. The traditional contact pts dont grip as much as a regular old fashioned camber decks, but you get a lot more bite out of the griptech to compensate. It does drive under foot, but with camber power.


----------



## Nivek

Pretty much the same thing


----------



## capitalboarder

I'm actually digging Salomon's art this year. Stoked to see the new Machete GT.


----------



## crash77

Does anyone know if never summer is making changes to its lineup/catalog? The link know longer works and I can't find it zuzupopo.


----------



## Tratrim

Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

There you go.


----------



## crash77

Tratrim said:


> Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> There you go.


Wonder y I couldn't find it??? Oh well...thanks man


----------



## PlanB

theprocess said:


> Family Tree and more...
> 
> Burton 15/16 Preview - SIA 2015 | Teton Gravity Research


Thanks for that info. 

Tough Cat looks interesting to me. Freeride oriented, mild taper with full camber...this deck replacing something in the lineup or just a new addition?


----------



## Elektropow

I wonder if the green/black Rome Katana will see production, since last time I heard, D30 requires all their shit to be orange. Maybe Rome has struck a good deal. 

Haven't seen the Rome catalog yet, but am intrigued by this binding (not the specific color). Seems the ankle strap has changed a bit. Also, if it comes in two sizes, I wonder whether they retain the possibility to move the heel cup back and forth. Maybe it's also a width thing. I can see that being a good thing, since like on Burtons there'd maybe be a bit of sideways action with a size 8 boot.

This season's for cheap or wait? Has anyone used the first Katanas with a size 8 boot?


----------



## cav0011

I have a phone case that is D30 and it is blue, the actual material itself is orange but its completely covered in a blue shell.


----------



## Supra

Anyone have a price for the K2 Cool Bean?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i think the katanas are on top in the middle section


----------



## SkullAndXbones

this is the bigger photo https://www.flickr.com/photos/powder7skis/16459742185/


----------



## Tuan209

ISSUU - Rome SDS 2015 2016 catalogue by 6248juhl

Romes 2015-2016 catalog. 

The ankle strap doesnt look to have changed to me.


----------



## ek9max

PlanB said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> Tough Cat looks interesting to me. Freeride oriented, mild taper with full camber...this deck replacing something in the lineup or just a new addition?


They moved the flight attendant out of the Family tree line. So I guess the tough cat replaces that.


----------



## Elektropow

Tuan209 said:


> ISSUU - Rome SDS 2015 2016 catalogue by 6248juhl
> 
> Romes 2015-2016 catalog.
> 
> The ankle strap doesnt look to have changed to me.


Had missed that. Thank you!

Yes you're right. I looked at it wrong.


----------



## theprocess

ek9max said:


> They moved the flight attendant out of the Family tree line. So I guess the tough cat replaces that.


The family tree series is a freeride development collection with new shapes rolled out every year. Successful shapes (likely driven by sales) like Landlord and Flight Attendant will move them to the regular B collection, others will be discontinued entirely. Tough Cat and Mod Fish are completely new shapes for 2015/2016.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwVV6nuOfI4


----------



## theprocess

Tough Cat looks like Burtons answer to Jones Flagship. Uber stiff, directional camber, mellow taper, thicker edge steel...


----------



## SGboarder

Filling in the blanks:


theprocess said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TmNHD3dvhE
> 
> (Family Tree boards - very interested to know what he's saying about these boards)
> 
> 0:00 *Skipjack 152 (Japan only, Masa's new board)*
> 
> 0:48 *Skipjack Surf 148*
> 
> 1:40 Mod Fish
> 
> 2:33 Tough Cat
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4MLV8zgb8
> 
> (Bindings - new top cap)
> 
> 0:00 *X-base*
> 
> 0:31 Diode (with new "spring" footbed, EST only?)
> 
> 1:33 Genesis
> 
> 2:15 Malavita (with new ankle strap)


----------



## Cpapp

Any info on Bataleon yet?


----------



## enjoy

Anybody get a chance to demo an Arbor Sin Nombre?


----------



## Nivek

Im sure BA will have a Sin Nombre review for the summer.


----------



## scotty100

K2 15/16:

ISSUU - K2 Snowboard 15/16 by Sportive NZ


----------



## scotty100

Cpapp said:


> Any info on Bataleon yet?


Here ya go:

ISSUU - Bataleon Snowboards 15/16 by bane 4


----------



## ek9max

No pdf catalogs on the 15/16 Burton catalogs yet? Outterwear or equipment?


----------



## Bamfboardman

ek9max said:


> No pdf catalogs on the 15/16 Burton catalogs yet? Outterwear or equipment?


This is all I could find.
ISSUU - Burton hg 2015 by snowboardscatalog
Edit: This is a 2015 catalog my bad.


----------



## Jcb890

Wiredsport said:


> ...and Capita:


The board with the sphere/donut cut out of it (2nd from the top)... what is the purpose of a board shaped that way? Wouldn't it ride strange and possibly have added friction/drag?

Just curious.


----------



## deagol

Jcb890 said:


> The board with the sphere/donut cut out of it (2nd from the top)... what is the purpose of a board shaped that way? Wouldn't it ride strange and possibly have added friction/drag?
> 
> Just curious.


The hole allows the tail to sink in powder. 
I thought the same thing about the hole... still do about the extra friction/drag, particularly on the end of the hole closest to the tail. 

I also worried about that hole getting stuck on something like a branch, but the reply was it was only for deep deep snow where that wouldn't happen. Someone posted a really cool video of these types of boards being ridden. In it, there was a huge board with up to 8 holes in the tail.


----------



## Jcb890

deagol said:


> The hole allows the tail to sink in powder.
> I thought the same thing about the hole... still do about the extra friction/drag, particularly on the end of the hole closest to the tail.
> 
> I also worried about that hole getting stuck on something like a branch, but the reply was it was only for deep deep snow where that wouldn't happen. Someone posted a really cool video of these types of boards being ridden. In it, there was a huge board with up to 8 holes in the tail.


Would you want all that drag and extra snow being dug into though if it is deep powder? I understand the idea behind the swallowtail design and designs similar to that, this one just seems odd to me. It seems like it would do the opposite of what you want your board to do. I realize you want to keep the tail down and nose up to cut through deep powder.

Do you have a link to this video(s) you are referring to?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Here's a closer look of the Jones Boots fellas. First Look: 32's Jeremy Jones Boot -


----------



## jdang307

Over on EL they said the hole allows it to sink, but you can have a tail when on harder surfaces.


----------



## Jcb890

jdang307 said:


> Over on EL they said the hole allows it to sink, but you can have a tail when on harder surfaces.


Are you saying they have a piece of the board that sits in that opening for other conditions? How would that work?


----------



## jdang307

Jcb890 said:


> Are you saying they have a piece of the board that sits in that opening for other conditions? How would that work?


Lol no. It is designed as such so that it will sink when deep, but act more like a normal tail when on groomed runs etc.

Of course it won't be 100% like a normal tail.

I have no idea how that works, I'm just recalling what I read.


----------



## Elektropow

Though that sidecut on "hard surfaces" or groomes... I can't even imagine how it would ride. Any experienced care to comment?


----------



## kumimajava

not sure whether this has already been posted, but just in case: Venture 15/16:

http://siasnowshow.snowsports.org/supplierdashboard/upload/129/Venture_Catalog_15_16.pdf

The new Euphoria looks fun.


----------



## scotty100

I have to say, those Capita boards look like shit. What happened to their design team?!!


----------



## alchemy

don't get why people aren't into next year's Spring Break graphics.
clean, simple, classic.

and y'all are thinking way too hard about the powder hole 163.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

scotty100 said:


> I have to say, those Capita boards look like shit. What happened to their design team?!!


Probably the first person, online and irl, to say that. Everyone's got their opinions though..

Powderhole 63 is reverse sidecut. You're not going to take that out on groomers, and if you do, enjoy the multiple faceplants. Meant for deeeeeeeep conditions.


----------



## scotty100

^I'm not getting it at all. They look like some junior high arts and crafts project...


----------



## deagol

Jcb890 said:


> Would you want all that drag and extra snow being dug into though if it is deep powder? .....


No. I was skeptical of the design the first second I saw it, if even only because of the drag, but that is just my opinion. 
It seems that they are doing OK with them in super deep snow. 



Jcb890 said:


> Do you have a link to this video(s) you are referring to?


----------



## scotty100

Cool video. I applaud the innovation. Just not digging the look/graphics. Maybe i'm just too fkn old...:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890

deagol said:


> No. I was skeptical of the design the first second I saw it, if even only because of the drag, but that is just my opinion.
> It seems that they are doing OK with them in super deep snow.


Those snow conditions are f'kin epic! I'm still skeptical of the design due to the added drag. The other ones are pretty funky too with overly wide tips and thinner tails. I can appreciate they're trying new things, but I don't think I would ever buy one.



scotty100 said:


> Cool video. I applaud the innovation. Just not digging the look/graphics. Maybe i'm just too fkn old...:hairy:


Agreed, I'm not a fan of the style or graphics on any of them either.


----------



## deagol

I agree. I would imagine those guys are building those boards just for themselves and have no plans to sell them. The one with the spider web hole pattern in the back seems like it would have serious drag. I really like their video, though. Awesome deep snow, like they way it was edited. 

If I had a dream powder board, I think it would be next year's version of the Venture Euphoria (it looks nothing like this year's version). 

see page 6
http://siasnowshow.snowsports.org/supplierdashboard/upload/129/Venture_Catalog_15_16.pdf


----------



## Jcb890

deagol said:


> I agree. I would imagine those guys are building those boards just for themselves and have no plans to sell them. The one with the spider web hole pattern in the back seems like it would have serious drag. I really like their video, though. Awesome deep snow, like they way it was edited.
> 
> If I had a dream powder board, I think it would be next year's version of the Venture Euphoria (it looks nothing like this year's version).
> 
> see page 6
> http://siasnowshow.snowsports.org/supplierdashboard/upload/129/Venture_Catalog_15_16.pdf


Oh I loved the video! Great snow conditions and nice editing like you said. A lot of the boards pictured in the video up against the wall seem to be one-offs or specially made boards for whatever reason.

One benefit with the overly wide style they're making is that they might work for people with large feet better.


----------



## Mystery2many

deagol said:


> No. I was skeptical of the design the first second I saw it, if even only because of the drag, but that is just my opinion.
> It seems that they are doing OK with them in super deep snow.


I bet thats fun as hell to make your own board and then go test it out in amazing deep powder. I wouldn't but one of those boards but I'd like to go fool around on those boards for sure.


----------



## BigEasy

*New flow gear*

I'm not sure if this has already been posted, but I know this video is pretty new/recent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBYIRLY_wqw


----------



## alchemy

scotty100 said:


> Cool video. I applaud the innovation. Just not digging the look/graphics. Maybe i'm just too fkn old...:hairy:


i don't understand, what's more old man friendly than plain old colorblocking?
let me guess, you think never summer has the best graphics every year?



Wiredsport said:


> ...and Capita:


----------



## Cpapp

Not sure if anyone had posted/seen this but Burton's is now up

Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## PlanB

Cpapp said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted/seen this but Burton's is now up
> 
> Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Thanks for posting that.


----------



## ek9max

Cpapp said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted/seen this but Burton's is now up
> 
> Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Camber Antler here I come!


----------



## totalsiib

Anyone knows if the ride 2016 catalog is out?


----------



## Jcb890

totalsiib said:


> Anyone knows if the ride 2016 catalog is out?


Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## Tratrim

Yep, has been for a while. 

Here it is: 
Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## totalsiib

Awesome, thanks. Interested in buying the tridents for next year


----------



## Soul06

Cpapp said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted/seen this but Burton's is now up
> 
> Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


I'm really curious about that Toughcat. Can't wait to really hear more about it.


----------



## Nivek

It's like a blend of the Juice Wagon and Landlord. Aggressive full camber and a little bit of taper.


----------



## Soul06

Interesting. I wish it came in a 156 but I can do the 158. Might have to check that out


----------



## Psi-Man

Wiredsport said:


> Two big changes at Flux this year. New ankle strap and new ratchets. This ankle strap looks like it might be soft rubber but is exactly the opposite. It is almost 100% flex free. The new ratchets are silk.


This seems to be quite the departure from their super padded ankle straps. Has anyone got a chance to test these out yet?


----------



## Nivek

Yeah I rode the new DS. It's comfy. Feels similar to the Burton one just a bit more "solid" cause its stiffer.


----------



## Psi-Man

Nivek said:


> Yeah I rode the new DS. It's comfy. Feels similar to the Burton one just a bit more "solid" cause its stiffer.


Okay, thanks, as long as they are comfortable. I'm in the market for new bindings next season and the SF is on the short list.


----------



## kumimajava

I tried the next-season SF's on an Arbor A-frame. 

Very solid binding, really comfy ankle strap. At first look, i had some concerns about the toe-cap, since it also is rather rigid. When i strapped in, it actually fit the profile of the boot just fine. Locked in tight and worked great.

I'd definitely put them on my shortlist too :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend

Anybody know anything about Rossignol XV splitboard hardware and bindings?ISSUU - Rossignol 1516 snowboard by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## FrankH

ridinbend said:


> Anybody know anything about Rossignol XV splitboard hardware and bindings?ISSUU - Rossignol 1516 snowboard by zuzupopo.snow


Its a colab with PLUM, a euro skimo company that debuted its splitboard bindings and interface last year. It looked pretty light, but they have been pretty under the radar since. I've heard good things about their clips too. 

https://vimeo.com/85345036


----------



## ridinbend

FrankH said:


> Its a colab with PLUM, a euro skimo company that debuted its splitboard bindings and interface last year. It looked pretty light, but they have been pretty under the radar since. I've heard good things about their clips too.


Beautiful! Thanks a ton. That plum system looks insane and super simple. I'm way intrigued.


----------



## Custom55

Nivek said:


> Rode the Carveair. Its pretty rad. Not really anything else like it. Its like a downsizeable freeride deck that is also fun to play around the resort on.


The Carveair is on my buy list for 2016.


----------



## taco tuesday

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get weird. The 2016 Billy Goat pretty well deserves a thread of its own but this will have to do.


I remembered reading this but haven't heard or seen much about the new Billy Goat. Why does it deserve a thread of it's own? Is it significantly different from the last couple of years?


----------



## WhiteOwl

Through random website clicking...I stumbled upon this European site (snowsurf.com) that had two interesting boards for 2016 that I haven't seen yet. And I don't think the manufacturers have released anything like these two. Maybe it's pre-production that didn't make the final cut, or maybe they will both be a late release in 2016. Does anyone know anything about these two? 
Looks like pro models for Muller and Guch


----------



## Bamfboardman

WhiteOwl said:


> Through random website clicking...I stumbled upon this European site (snowsurf.com) that had two interesting boards for 2016 that I haven't seen yet. And I don't think the manufacturers have released anything like these two. Maybe it's pre-production that didn't make the final cut, or maybe they will both be a late release in 2016. Does anyone know anything about these two?
> Looks like pro models for Muller and Guch
> View attachment 73369
> View attachment 73377


Saw him ride in the new TGR movie last week and he wasn't riding that board. Does look bad ass though.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

Gnu sent info on the board to dealers on 9-16. They sent pdf's along with the following note:

*Here's another gem to announce  Nicolas Muller's first pro model and it's with Gnu...This is a limited production board....and we intend to build only about 200 for North America*


----------



## Custom55

Custom55 said:


> The Carveair is on my buy list for 2016.


Ended up with a new addition to the Family Trees. Skipjack 152


----------



## SkullAndXbones

3 questions:

1. What's the board that got cut out of the picture (all the way to the right)?
2. Burton makes towels?
3. Rubbermaid makes sheds?


----------



## enjoy

Anyone test ride or see reviews out yet on the Arbor Sin Nombre or Coda Camber? Can't seem to find anything on either..


----------

